# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  lỗi của máy Nokia C3

## thanhle117

xin các bạn giúp đỡ với. máy nokia c3 mình vừa mua được vài tuần ở thế giới di động, hôm nay tự nhiên có hiện tượng: khi nghe và gọi thì ở đầu bên kia nghe tiếng rít như tiếng tàu hoả ấy mặc dù mình vẫn nghe được họ nói bình thường. mà điện thoại xạc để lâu nó cũng chỉ được có 3 vạch thôi, không hiểu là pin nó là đểu hay sao????? (mình cũng làm đúng kỹ thuật là: đầu tiên đưa về sử dụng pin đến hết kiệt luôn, sau đó mới nạp, nhưng để cả đêm mà nó không đầy gì cả, chỉ được 3 vạch thôi). [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phamvulinh

> xin các bạn giúp đỡ với. máy nokia c3 mình vừa mua được vài tuần ở thế giới di động, hôm nay tự nhiên có hiện tượng: khi nghe và gọi thì ở đầu bên kia nghe tiếng rít như tiếng tàu hoả ấy mặc dù mình vẫn nghe được họ nói bình thường. mà điện thoại xạc để lâu nó cũng chỉ được có 3 vạch thôi, không hiểu là pin nó là đểu hay sao????? (mình cũng làm đúng kỹ thuật là: đầu tiên đưa về sử dụng pin đến hết kiệt luôn, sau đó mới nạp, nhưng để cả đêm mà nó không đầy gì cả, chỉ được 3 vạch thôi). [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này bạn nên mang máy đi bảo hành. với hiện tượng như bạn mô tả thì có thể mix và nguồn của máy bạn đang có vấn đề. bạn nên mang máy sớm đi để họ bảo hành cho bạn.
chúc bạn may mắn.

----------

